# Egg Quality



## Minnie (Mar 31, 2003)

Hi Peter

I'm a bit worried as to how this cycle is going for me. I'm doing a short protocol, although like the last one, i have only produced 6 follicles on my first scan. Last time they increased my drugs (gonal F) & i got 22 follicles, but only 7 eggs collected.
This time i started on 5 amps of menopur, increased to 7 & today (day  increased to 8. The follicles had hardly grown for two days & my concern is, that all these extra drugs will affect their quality.

I have a daughter from previous treatment (FET) & i responded really well on the two ICSI's (16 eggs collected) i had. What a difference two years can make to my body. I'm only (!) 34. Is this likely to be the end of my eggs?
Anything i can do?

Thanks
Love
Minnie
XX


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Minnie said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I'm a bit worried as to how this cycle is going for me. I'm doing a short protocol, although like the last one, i have only produced 6 follicles on my first scan. Last time they increased my drugs (gonal F) & i got 22 follicles, but only 7 eggs collected.
> This time i started on 5 amps of menopur, increased to 7 & today (day  increased to 8. The follicles had hardly grown for two days & my concern is, that all these extra drugs will affect their quality.
> ...


----------

